# new to busking



## vidfan (Jun 5, 2008)

hello all.i got my start in with rhino 3 years a go. now im finally prog and running a summer concert series.making less $ but just happy to get to play with the toys(oh and no longer be a house manager/conversion specilist.)


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 5, 2008)

Where are you at in the world? Got a venue website to share, we love to know a little more about everyone. Get to know the advanced search function, there are a lot of great articles in the archives just waiting for you. The only stupid question is one that has been answered 5 times already. Enjoy the Booth!


----------



## vidfan (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm in Baton Rouge LA. I have worked for Rhino NW in Evert WA and the newer outpost in LA. My biggist gig so for was helping out with Teen USA in 2005. Worked with all of the deptments (lights sound vidio carp). Spent 4 years working my way up the arena/ballroom/theater ladder from stage hand to conversion specialist. Called the Baton Rouge River Center home. Got lucky one day having a smoke break and mentioned I would LOVE to operate lighting desks and the right person heard me, promtly gave up my fulltime job and jumped in.Only been in the biz for 5 years but have lost all sence of reason when it comes to lights.

Curently working 2 days a week for low pay and living off my savings, but it buys me the time to READ READ READ. One day at the Manship Theater, one day in the heat buskins shows as I'm sure you know by now.

Looking to get Infocomm and OSHA electrical certifications before years end. Just an all around tech geek and in love with the art of life.

Now for my two cents...is there a post for classes or certifications? They are offering free OSHA certification in LA and I've heard of tech seminars from variose equipment companys. 

Also vidfan is short for vidio game addict, sometimes use the handle vidfanatik.


----------

